
DOOMBA - abbeyj
http://richwhitehouse.com/index.php?postid=72
======
ajiang
These projects are my favorite type of content on HN, where the question of
"Why?" is met with "Because I can".

------
walrus01
In Dari (Afghan dialect of Farsi), doomba is the fat part that hangs off the
rear end of a fat tailed sheep.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat-
tailed_sheep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat-tailed_sheep)

[https://books.google.ca/books?id=rcjmiBm8hHQC&pg=PA324&lpg=P...](https://books.google.ca/books?id=rcjmiBm8hHQC&pg=PA324&lpg=PA324&dq=doomba+sheep&source=bl&ots=5_KatbiwEo&sig=5qYAAhBIfV89oxj3yqWVKmAif_A&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiy8KOzibrfAhXsj4MKHUh8CkcQ6AEwDHoECFsQAQ#v=onepage&q=doomba%20sheep&f=false)

~~~
eximius
Delicious.

------
ObsoleteNerd
This is absolutely amazing. Is there anyone out there collecting these
projects in a list somewhere? I know they pop up on HN, but they get lost in
the noise unless you remember to bookmark them all. There's something special
about hacking existing consumer hardware to do geeky things.

~~~
alpn
Well, now there’s one:

[http://hn-projects.com](http://hn-projects.com)

feel free to add your own favorite projects.

If there’s enough interest I'll turn into an actual website.

------
superkuh
His custom captcha for comments is as funny as the roomba project.

~~~
msla
Given how well text-recognition works now, I'm sure it's absolutely wonderful
at keeping out blind people.

~~~
dmix
It's a very difficult problem to solve for small independent blogs like
this... without handing over your data to Disqus or some 3rd party captcha
system. Not everyone is comfortable with using those.

Not that it isn't still a problem and trade-off.

~~~
TimesOldRoman
Would the "click all fire hydrants" type be easier to program and add
accessibility support?

~~~
dmix
I hate those picture ones. They all seem to take longer than figuring out the
skewed text. But I might be in the minority opinion on this one, idk.

------
AlphaWeaver
This is really cool! I see a lot of these sorts of projects, where DOOM is
either ported to another platform, or some additional integration is done...

Having not played it, is there something specific about DOOM which makes it so
easily accessible to these sorts of hacks?

~~~
HeavyStorm
1\. The Doom engine is arguably a work of art. Not for the faint of heart,
surely, but well done, very well optimized and carries a simplicity that only
a few of us (ie John Carmack) can achieve.

2\. It was also open sourced a very long time ago by id software, which
enabled a lot of tweaking by the community, and, therefore, a lot of
knowledge.

3\. Doom is a very famous game, having made a lot of success during it days.
Everyone with even the smallest interest in games or computers that was alive
back then probably played it.

4\. Both Wolfenstein and Quake are also open source but the former is too
simple when compared to Doom and Quake is too complex. As others have stated,
Doom has 2.5D maps whereas Quake have full fledged, 3D maps.

All of this together surely makes it a good candidate for this type of
experiment

~~~
pc86
When you say 2.5D do you mean that the map appears 3D but the player moves on
a 2D plane?

------
ineedasername
Huh, robots integrate with Doom. I suppose it could be used to help train them
for combat FPS games, not just doom. It would be nice if they added cloud
support, only "cloud" is so mundane and cliched now... maybe instead of cloud
we could call it "Sky", and because it's all just part of a network, maybe
something like "SkyNet".

------
bhhaskin
This reminds me of why I love the internet. Cool projects like this. Thanks
for posting this.

------
stonewhite
For some reason I thought roomba was playing doomba at real time.

Coming to think of it, it might be a good idea

~~~
mcdevilkiller
I thought the exact same. Could be pretty awesome.

------
m4r35n357
[http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/](http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/)

------
Mtinie
Thank you for winning the internet today. This is the best of all the reasons
hackers hack.

Kudos.

------
Endy
An interesting Xmas gift for the hacker community. So now, DOOM doesn't just
run on a toaster; it also runs on vacuum cleaners. Or more, vacuum cleaners
can input data to DOOM!

------
klyrs
We need a mashup with psDoom. Where your suckbot battles the inner demons in
its own head. And inevitably kills its own kernel before it's even made it out
of the kitchen

~~~
vidarh
psDoom is one of those things I only ever looked at for about 5 minutes, but
that is still one of those seminal projects in software visualisation.
Alongside things like FSN(1) as referenced in Jurassic Park.

(1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_(file_manager)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_\(file_manager\))

------
joe_momma
This brings back the memories of staying up late at night to play doom with a
friend over dial up. Great hack.

------
andrewflnr
Someone should run this in a hotel room or something, so they can have

 _puts on sunglasses_

a .noeroomba in the inn.

